# Network Conections - Network cable unplugged[moved from xp]



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have just got a new wireless router and i have connected everything up perfectly (Through an ethernet connection).

.....but in my network connections menu there is a message saying "Network cable unplugged" (Local are conections). :upset:

and the thing that is bugging me most is that the computer that im setting the broadband up on is only about 15 months old but then i can plug it into my laptop which is older and it works perfectly!!! :4-dontkno:4-dontkno

Can anybody help please ! ! !


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

hi, because you have configured your pc and your pc doesn't have the drivers to adapt to new changes in protocol etc. when you purchased you router did you get an installation cd if so you need to install that cd and follow the instructions because without them you usually cannot connect it to the Internet. when you connect router to pc you need the cd so that it configures your ip to startic and make a default gateway.

by the way what router is it, because you can download the driver for most of them but the cd i would think it crucial to have. also go to start run and type devmgtm.msc and check for any flagges sign normally yello these will indicate if any device is missing drivers.
reply back if you still have problems.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Hi....

Iv tryed everything you have advised and these are the outcomes...

I tryed installing the software but when it tests the conection during instalation it said update was not successfull becuase your not conected......... so thats a no go! lol : )

And you asked me to go to "run" and type i typed in what you said and it Came up with "......cannot be found" or something along thost lines...

My wireless router is from sky.... so therfore its sky broadband..

Router brand...Sagem 
and its black if that is of any assistance

Do you have any other sugestions?

Thanks dan


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

well if the run command doesn't work try right clicking on my computer then properties and choose settings then in the tab choose hardware and then device manager.
also go to start then run and type ipconfig/release
then again in run type ipconfig /all.
i think sky should be able to give you more assistance but i will still look for other ideas lol.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

I have tried the ipconfig in the run menu and still no luck. . . . .and i have found the driver in my computer. . . what shal i do from there?


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

Its showing a red cross on the icon . . . . . .


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Network Conections - Network cable unplugged*

hi, red is bad :laugh:. is this the network driver if so you will need to go to the companies website and download it. whatm make is your computer. if you cannot find the driver i can locate it for you.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Hmm. . . i dnt like red now lol

ive checked it and it said it is enabled. . . its a compaq ~ presario

if you dont mind it would be appriciated  

whats the chances of this working?


i appriciate your help, thankyou!


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

hi again, go to this site and download the driver however you will need your product code like the machine number and download network drivers

http://welcome.hp.com/country/uk/en/support.html

also you can try this site and try downloading the drivers one by one. download it then extract it and install then reboot pc. keep trying this for all of them and one should work when you install it and it doesn't work uninstall it afterwards.

http://support.thetechguys.com/layout.aspx?ID={8c4fa308-5ded-4f52-8fc1-b4263e3a51b5}&CatID={a56b65b3-138d-4151-a192-e4985a9b9180}

this happened to me once and i would like to ask does your laptop pick up the wifi signal and connect to the internet.
this is what you need to do disconnect the wire from the router and look at the router from every angle bottom top right ect and look for a button normall yellow if you find it, you will need to use a something sharp and keep it pressed for one minute. this will reset all the setting and you ethernet will work again. and you will need to configure it again. i persume bad setting dchp somethign like that.

also you can try contacting sky or you router company. i hope this works for you.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Thankyou for the help but its still not working :upset:

And ive done everything mor ethan once to make sure im doin it right

and no the wireless interenet was turned off when i plugged the ethernet cable into my laptop so it cant be a probelm with the router

What else is there to try?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry i didn't pick that. can your laptop pickup the wireless signal. when your laptop is connected to the router. in the laptop go to start then run and type ipconfig
this should give you ip address and gateway. when it does type the gateway on the desktop address. to be able to get the settting on the computer.

the last option at the moment i can think of is, if your laptop can pickup the wifi signlan why don't you purchase a bluetooth adapter it is fairly cheap and that might make it work. 
another option go to start all programs, accessories, system tools, system restore. restore pc to the date when it was working.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Yer bad news, i havetransfered all the information from the laptop E.g ip address, gateway address ETC to the desktop pc and still no luck....I have even transfered the address's from the sky disc that came with the router and they didnt even work.

Before i said that my laptop worked without wireless....another way to prove that the wirless isnt working is because when you plug the ethernet wire into a pc/laptop there should be a light that lights up on the router to say that the connection has been made (Sorry i didnt mention before).......But sadly it dosent on the pc, where as the laptop is does......So therefore is it likely there is a problem with the ethernet port on the back of my desktop pc?

And i cant restore it back to a point where it worked becaus ei have never used the ethernet port before....This is because my last ISP used usb port so therfore since i have owned this computer it has always been connected to the internet through that (USB)


----------



## sinna73 (May 6, 2008)

There might be a problem with your network interface card itself. NIC's are cheap. Install a new card and see if that helps to get you connected to your internet router via network cable. Sometimes if the network port is built onto the motherboard then there could be a possibility that it is shot. Replace it with a new card and see if that helps.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Ok ill do that as soon as possible  and get back to you as soon as possible

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

hi, i think this might solve the problem. red marks in device manager means that the device has been manually disabled by a user or program. right click on my computer, click properties, hardware, choose device manager. now expand the network adapters. right click on the red icon click properties. then make sure the general tab at the tob is highlighted. now at the bottoms it sasy device usage make sure it is use this device enabled.
that should solve it alternatively purchase a new ethernet card, this will be in PCI or PICexpress and is very easy to fit.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Would it work if i used dban and then re installed windows?


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

hi, yeah it should work but make sure you backup everythign because you cannot recover it again.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

ok sorry to be a pain but will i be able to use my computer exactly how i use it now apart from the ethernat that should work...because i done it to my laptop and when i re-installed windows my wireless connection could not be found or the software that was built into windows before that help me set it up...What would advise me to back up....all the work i need....would you recomen i back up any drivers or will i be ok? because i have memory card readers which i dont want to lose  and how would you recomend gettin my wirless back on my laptop?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

hi, it's all right. regarding your pc if you know the manufacturer or the company name you can download the drivers. what i would do is go to device manager, by right clicking on my computer, properties, hardware then device manager. and take not of most of drivers and you can manually download them from driverguide.com

you can backup your system setting by going to start, all programs, accessories, system tools and backup should be there if it isn;t i can upload it for you to a site then you can download it.
if it is there choose the option to backup all your system settings.

to get wireless internet back on your laptop. go to device manager like mentioned above and then go to network driver and maker sure a driver is installed. also look out for any yello or red warning signs next to driver.
some laptops have a function key you press to enable wifi. look for a switch on you laptop to the side or front.

also look for a key fn and look in the f1, f2 buttons for a wireless sign. on my laptop it is f1+ f2 to enable or disable wifi. what make is the laptop or you can go to website and ask them.


----------



## DAnTheMan123 (May 4, 2008)

Ok i will do that for my pc thankyou and if theres anything wrong ill let you know (Y) 



Oh and my laptop ive pressed the fn+f2 which is to enable my wireless but there is no icon anyway to show that i have wireless as shown in the attachment/link... but i do have wireless because i have used it before......


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

ok, so you have connected the laptop through ethernet. what happens when you try to search for network access points. i think regarding that problem you should go to the companies website and they have a support section + you will need to model and make number.

i mean if you can find a picture of it, i can look at it but the experts at the companies website will have better knowledge of this certai problem. look for a button or a wireless sign on the keyboard.


----------

